# Fungi?



## amilbs (Oct 16, 2015)

Just found this starting to grow on my wood in my viv! It looks awesome! anyone have any idea what it could be? its pretty small still.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Whatever it is, they are fun.


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

that looks interesting, more like sprouting seeds than mushrooms

EDIT: do they glow in the dark?


----------



## amilbs (Oct 16, 2015)

well ill guess ill see what happens! haha I hope they glow that would be great! ill check tonight!


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Holy crap those look cool


----------

